# Care sheets on a few hots?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

What care sheets would you guys recommend to me for these snakes?

White lipped vipers,
Red western diamond back rattlesnake,
carolina pygmy rattlesnake,
Desert horned viper.

As many good links as you can recommend please, Thank you.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id recommend a book called venomous snakes in the terranium by Ludwig Trautna : victory:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd personally say that if you still need caresheets you aren't ready for venemous. But hey, what do i know


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh....:hmm:no...I'm not getting any hot snake until I have read everything. I'm asking questions the wrong way I think.....

Oh wait.... I might just pick the red western tomorrow!!:snake::banghead::iamwithstupid: :whistling2:

If anyone sees a venomous or hot snake thread
Piraya1 only wants reading material and info


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Piraya1 said:


> Oh wait.... I might just pick the red western tomorrow!!:snake::banghead::iamwithstupid: :whistling2:


See, now you say that but i know 1 muppet in particular who thinks he can teach himself how to handle hots using a japanese ratsnake. 
So if one person thinks handling a colubrid not famed for speed or agression is enough then it's not too much of stretch to someone else thinking reading is enough by itself :whistling2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> See, now you say that but i know 1 muppet in particular who thinks he can teach himself how to handle hots using a japanese ratsnake.
> So if one person thinks handling a colubrid not famed for speed or agression is enough then it's not too much of stretch to someone else thinking reading is enough by itself :whistling2:


To be honest mate. I have no intention of getting any of the snakes yet. I only want as much reading material and a local mentor. My first snake will be the one my mentor has taught me to work with...SO IT COULD BE ANYTHING....
I really love the westerns and white lips and desert horned vipers but would not get into them until I am confident enough with the mentors teachings. 

I just find it annoying that I have to explain myself so much on my threads that I'm not stupid, young and enthusiastic/idealistic with no responsible attitude towards the whole hot keeping. 
If I wanted I could pick one up now but I would shit it due to having no experience. 

I really would like as much info and care possible on these selected snakes mentioned in the 1st post forwarded to me if there is any good links out there....

I just find that anywhere I post I get a reaction from people such as "you're not ready for hots" Of course I'm not. I've only started to read up on them, watch videos of handling and care and little things like that. 

In my life I've had some major accidents and made some major mistakes. 
I love my life, but won't make the mistake in doing the wrong thing by getting a hot and not being prepared so I'm not willing to die.

Sorry for being a smartass but I'm not great at putting across what I want to say sometimes and I tend to get the wrong responses. 

My view on looking for care sheets is that one reads up before getting the desired pet/animal or whatever it is. Not going to get it right now or have already got it and looking for caresheets. 

Even like the book siuk suggested...if there's any other books out there I would appreciate the names.

It will be some time before owning a hot. 

Thanks for reading...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

if your after a good book bw smith venomous snakes in captivity is a good read


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

*African Horned Viper*​ *(Cerastes cerastes)*​ Distribution
This species of Cerastes is found in Egypt, Libya, Tunisia, Algeria, Morocco, Mauritania, Mali, Niger, 
Israel, Sudan, Oman and the South Western corner of Arabian Peninsula. There are currently 4 subspecies of Cerastes cerastes recognized and these are _Cerastes cerastes cerastes, Cerastes cerastes karlhartli, Cerastes cerastes mutila and Cerastes cerastes hoofieni._ 
It is essential when thinking about maintaining this and any other species of snake to spend as much time with an experienced keeper as possible in order to learn the safe husbandry techniques/handling methods.
*Size*

These vipers usually reach sizes of up to 75cm (30 inches), but tend to average around 60cm (24 inches).
Diet
In the wild _Cerastes_ will usually eat lizards and small rodents. In captivity appropriately sized rodents are sufficient. 
Requirements
Heat Source: - This can be either reflector (spot) lights in green, blue or red, or ceramic bulbs. Although heat mats are a useful alternative. These should all be thermostatically controlled and guarded.
Ultra Violet Light Source: - Require a Reptisun 5.0 UVB lamp. This should be left on for 12 - 14 hours a day and positioned no more than 30cm away from the basking snake. This requires replacing every six months unless otherwise stated by the manufacturer. This will create a day and nighttime effect as well as give your snake sufficient levels of UV to allow vitamin D3 synthesis.
Thermostat: - An essential part of every vivarium and is required to control the heat inside the vivarium and to prevent your pet from becoming too hot or too cold.
Wire Mesh Guards: - These should be fitted over all heat sources used in order to prevent any thermal burns from occurring.
Thermometers: - One should be placed at either end of the vivarium. Never go by the temperature on the thermostat, as this is often inaccurate.
Hides: - These are essential to prevent stress and allow your pet to hide away from the outside world. Artificial plants, boxes, plant pots, caves etc. all make excellent hides. Whatever hides are chosen, ensure that they are easy enough to remove with the use of tongs to facilitate safe cleaning of the snake.
Housing - This should consist of a dark wooden Vivarium with glass frontage and adequate ventilation or vision cage. Hatchlings can be kept in a smaller container inside their future Vivarium. An adult snake can be housed in a locked Vivarium measuring 90cm by 45cm by 45cm (3’ by 45” by 45”). This should always remain locked.
Temperature
The daytime temperatures should be maintained with a basking area, which reaches 35C (95F), with a cooler end which drops to around 26C (80F). The night time temperatures should be allowed to drop to around 17C to 22C (64F and 72F).
Humidity and water
This species requires a low level of humidity. A shallow water bowl should be kept at the cool end of the Vivarium so that it does not raise the humidity too much.
Longevity
This species of snake can live up to around 17 years in captivity.
Substrate
Captive specimens should be maintained on a silica free, non abrasive sand (Such as calci sand and play sand). This should be maintained at a depth of around 10cm (4 inches) to facilitate burrowing.
*NB – This species is venomous and a Dangerous Wild Animals License is currently required to maintain them within the UK. For more information on this you should contact the Environmental Health Officer at your local Council.*
*NB – Photograph taken by Stuart Dodsworth..* 
*A distribution map is taken from * *http://www.lifemapper.org/robotfood/Reptile/Cerastes%20cerastes.HTM* 
Recommended Reading/Useful Contacts
Stuart Dodsworth – [email protected] 
The International Herpetological Society – www.international-herp-society.co.uk 
The British Herpetological Society – www.thebhs.org 
Taxonomy Information – http://srs.embl-heidelberg.de:8000/srs5bin/cgi-bin/wgetz?-e+[REPTILIA-Species:'Cerastes_SP_cerastes'] 
*www.venombyte.com* 
Hot Herps Society – www.hotherps.com 
www.venomweb.com


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

try this one for the white lipped
White-lipped Tree Viper (Trimeresurus albolabris)


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

for the pygmy Rattlers.
Captive Care & Breeding of the Red Pigmy
Strangely I can't find anything on western Diamond Back Rattlers????
I'm sure I've seen em kicking about before.

Best Regards


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> To be honest mate. I have no intention of getting any of the snakes yet. I only want as much reading material and a local mentor. My first snake will be the one my mentor has taught me to work with...SO IT COULD BE ANYTHING....
> I really love the westerns and white lips and desert horned vipers but would not get into them until I am confident enough with the mentors teachings.
> 
> I just find it annoying that I have to explain myself so much on my threads that I'm not stupid, young and enthusiastic/idealistic with no responsible attitude towards the whole hot keeping.
> ...


 
Best post I have ever read:notworthy:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Try this site

Venomous Snake Links


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

These links are great guys! Have read it all, all bookmarked too. 

I've been using my hooks on all my snakes for the last year and I must admit, some of my younger corns are like hooking water or air unlike the other foul mannered colubrids I keep, funny. 
I've been contemplating on making videos of how I do maintanance with my snakes to upload in youtube. Maybe my skills can be commented on...sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## Coebro (Jun 16, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> These links are great guys! Have read it all, all bookmarked too.
> 
> I've been using my hooks on all my snakes for the last year and I must admit, some of my younger corns are like hooking water or air unlike the other foul mannered colubrids I keep, funny.
> I've been contemplating on making videos of how I do maintanance with my snakes to upload in youtube. Maybe my skills can be commented on...sounds like it could be fun.


u shud do some vids ur username if u r gonna do 1: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Coebro (Jun 16, 2008)

i know a good book i have just purchased
*Venomous Snakes of the World (Hardcover) *
by W.P. Mara (Author) 

really good book im in the same position as u mate and this is helping a lot with husbandry tips and other stuff like hemotoxic and neurotoxic venom really good book though
ONLY £24.00!!!!!!!!



*Product details
*
*Hardcover:* 224 pages
*Publisher:* TFH Publications (1 Sep 1993)
*Language* English
*ISBN-10:* 0866225226
*ISBN-13:* 978-0866225229
*Product Dimensions: *25.6 x 17.8 x 2.4 cm
*Average Customer Review:*







(3 customer reviews)
*Product Description*
*Synopsis*
Shows and describes a variety of poisonous snakes, 
discusses venom extraction, and offers practical advice on acquiring, 
feeding, housing, and breeding venomous snakes. 
ONE of the buyers reviews
This book has to be the best work available on veneomous species.
Topics covered (in excellent detail I might add), include evolution of 
venomous reptiles, the various types of venom (haemotoxic, neurotoxic etc), classification 
of venomous snakes by fang position and mobility, "venomoid" snakes, housing, security, 
rodent breeding (excellent chapter!), and species guide. 
I really can't fault this book, I enjoyed it immensely and re-read it regularly.
Add it to your collection today! 
*LINK BELOW:2thumb:*
Amazon.co.uk: Venomous Snakes of the World: W.P. Mara: Books


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

its not a bad book but there are better ones out there for husbandry tips
Amazon.co.uk: Venomous Snakes in Captivity: Safety and Husbandry: B. W. Smith: Books


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Coebro said:


> u shud do some vids ur username if u r gonna do 1: victory::2thumb:


So...pointless doing one so, yeah?:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I have that book its a bit out of date now though, theres better books to buy tbh.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> yeah I have that book its a bit out of date now though, theres better books to buy tbh.


which one are you referring to mate?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the venomous snakes of the world, W.P.Mara book


----------

